
Google News spammed with drug spam, dating sites and more - cpncrunch
http://searchengineland.com/google-news-spammed-drug-spam-dating-sites-276832
======
cpncrunch
In the article Google claims they have fixed the problem, but Google News
Canada is still filled with viagra spam in the health section

[https://news.google.com/news/headlines/section/topic/HEALTH....](https://news.google.com/news/headlines/section/topic/HEALTH.en_ca/Health?ned=ca&hl=en-
CA)

